# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El ministro Arias Cañete impulsará un nuevo Plan nacional de regadíos "solidario"

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...solidario.aspx
*El ministro Arias Cañete impulsará un nuevo Plan nacional de regadíos "solidario"*

*Ha comparecido por primera vez en la Comisión de Agricultura del Congreso*

El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha anunciado hoy que "abordará" el Pacto Nacional del Agua", que se plasmará en un nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional, con el objetivo de garantizar el suministro de agua "en calidad y cantidad", y de manera "solidaria". En su comparecencia en la comisión parlamentaria de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, el ministro ha avanzado que revisará "todos los planes de demarcación hidrográfica y potenciará la reutilización y depuración", en coordinación con las Confederaciones Hidrográficas y con las Sociedades de Agua. Arias Cañete ha criticado "la herencia recibida" del Gobierno socialista en materia de agua, y, en concreto, "las grandes inversiones realizadas" en desaladoras "cuya producción está por debajo de lo esperado".
Además, ha denunciado el incumplimiento de las directivas europeas en materia de agua, ya que ha podido constatar que "España es el país más atrasado en Europa en la aplicación de la Directiva Marco de Agua".
El ministro ha insistido en que llevará a cabo una "profunda" reforma de la Ley de Costas, "para compatibilizar la protección del litoral con el desarrollo de actividades económicas no perjudiciales".
El objetivo de la reforma será "mejorar la seguridad jurídica de los titulares de derechos de costa, fomentar una adecuada ordenación de la actividad económica y poner en valor económico aquellas zonas ya degradadas y sin valor ambiental".
Por su parte, la protección del medio marino ha acaparado la mayor parte de los anuncios ambientales de Arias Cañete, cuya primera comparecencia en la comisión ha estado centrada fundamentalmente en la agricultura y la pesca.
El titular de Medio Ambiente ha explicado que creará una Comisión Interministerial de Estrategias Marinas, que será la encargada de elaborar una estrategia marina para cada una de las cinco demarcaciones españolas.
Además, el ministro ha subrayado que elaborará un "Plan Director de la Red de Áreas Marinas Protegidas de España" para "la protección de la biodiversidad marina", así como un sistema nacional de respuesta frente a la contaminación marina accidental".
Arias Cañete también ha apuntado que "revisará" el marco normativo estatal de la red de Parques Nacionales y de la Red Natura 2000, en estrecha colaboración con la Fundación Biodiversidad con la que "convocará ayudas y desarrollará actividades para la mejora del patrimonio natural".
En el terreno de las críticas a la gestión anterior, el ministro también ha dicho que España "se encuentra más lejos de cumplir el protocolo de Kioto", ya que "no se han reducido lo suficiente las emisiones en los sectores de los que responde directamente el Estado".
Además, ha lamentado los "incumplimientos medioambientales" que ha llevado a cabo el Reino de España ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea, y el "importante número" de proyectos de evaluación de impacto ambiental "que se están tramitando sin que se haya procedido a resolución ambiental alguna".
Sobre esos proyectos, el ministro se ha comprometido a realizar "una revisión exhaustiva para agilizar la resolución de los expedientes".
Arias Cañete ha prometido, finalmente, que las máximas que guiarán su trabajo serán "el dialogo y la transparencia" en un contexto de "reducidos ingresos y costes crecientes".

----------

